# Used or gray market?



## rutledj (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm really wanting a Sony 70-200 f4 oss lens. Was looking used but noticed you can get new gray market for very close to the used prices. Does it make more sense to just get the new one? Either way, there is no warranty.


----------



## nokk (Jun 1, 2021)

i've bought used equipment from keh before.  they're pretty trustworthy with their ratings.  they give a 180 day warranty, but i've never had a reason to return anything to them.  so i'd go with used from a reputable dealer, provided the price was similar.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Understand what the grey market is. 
Also understand that if done so, there are no warranties.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 2, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Understand what the grey market is.
> Also understand that if done so, there are no warranties.


There _may_ be a warranty by the seller, but not the manufacturer.  I'm pretty sure Adorama and B&H have limited warranties on the grey market items they sell.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 2, 2021)

The other factor is some distributors, like Nikon USA, will NOT service a grey market camera/lens.
So you have to find an independent repair shop to do any work for you.

When I got my 70-200, I specifically excluded grey market lenses, for that reason.
And guess what, my 70-200 had to go in to Nikon service, to repair the VR.

If you have a good independent shop, the grey market gear may be worth it.
My local camera tech retired, so I no longer have my local shop.


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 7, 2021)

rutledj said:


> I'm really wanting a Sony 70-200 f4 oss lens. Was looking used but noticed you can get new gray market for very close to the used prices. Does it make more sense to just get the new one? Either way, there is no warranty.




My take on this - If you are considering the grey market- personally I would opt for the Sony 70-200mm f2.8 

I have this lens and let me say it is so much better than the f4 version, whuich I had previously - the f2.8 does create some amazong bokeh

Les


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 8, 2021)

I've had good luck with either approach. 
My D7000 was a grey market item and although I never needed it, there was a warranty from the seller. 
I've also bought lots of used stuff and always have had good luck. The only time I ever sent a camera out for service I used an authorized service center and not Nikon directly. That worked out fine for me as well.


----------

